# 2014 Offseason Thread



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/456097189157408769

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...dom-new-york-knicks-deal-imminent-sources-say


----------



## 29380

*Kerr ‘absolutely expects’ Knicks coaching offer*



> According to a source close to the situation, Kerr “absolutely expects” to be offered the job. “And if he’s offered the job, he’s definitely going to do it,” the source told The Post.
> 
> The Post has learned Kerr has had conversations with his bosses at Turner Sports about adjusting his schedule as an analyst during the upcoming playoffs should he be named the Knicks’ head coach.


----------



## LeGoat06

Good. I love Steve Kerr


----------



## Marcus13

Ohhh that's going to be interestingg


----------



## 29380

*Mike Woodson 'bracing' for worst
*



> Oklahoma City Thunder guard Derek Fisher also has been mentioned as a possibilty as a coach or for a front-office position. Fisher said going into this season, his 18th, that it would be his last as a player, but it's believed he prefers a future on the executive side to coaching.


:yesyesyes:


----------



## 29380

*Can Kerr handle the coaching grind?* 



> Steve Kerr has never been a head coach before, so the New York Knicks would be taking a bit of a risk if they hired him to replace Mike Woodson.
> 
> One of Kerr’s ex-teammates wonders if Kerr will be up for the grind of coaching in the NBA.
> 
> "I know Steve Kerr well and his basketball IQ is really high. He knows everything about basketball. I am just concerned about his willingness to be a coach, travel, spend that time in the hotels, the locker rooms, the games. I don't know if he's ready to do that,” ex-Bulls forward Toni Kukoc said on SiriusXM NBA Radio. “If he's ready to do that I don't see any problem with Steve being a good basketball coach."
> 
> The Knicks haven’t made a decision on Woodson’s future yet. But if and when they let Woodson go, Kerr is believed to be the favorite to take over.
> 
> Kukoc, who won three titles with the Bulls, believes that Jackson will have success as an executive.
> 
> "I think that was his plan, he always wanted to get the role of a president. I think he had enough of being just a -- not 'just' a basketball coach -- but he had enough of being a coach. I think he's going to do a great job,” Kukoc said. “Obviously, his basketball knowledge is great. He has the idea how to put the team together, which pieces are missing right now. Obviously there's a lot of stuff that needs to be done in New York but if somebody's going to be ready to do it it is Phil."


----------



## Knick Killer

Anyone want to explain the Lamar Odom signing?


----------



## 29380

Knick Killer said:


> Anyone want to explain the Lamar Odom signing?


Doing an old acquaintance a favor and seeing if you can fix him and get a cheap productive player that knows your system. Worst case scenario he just gets cut or becomes filler in a trade.


----------



## Diable

The Odom deal is not guaranteed, thus it carries very little risk to the Knicks. Worst thing that could happen to them is a bit of drama and that'd be little more than a sideshow.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/458243701501083648
Herb gone?


----------



## 29380

*Phil seems ready to play hardball with Melo
*

*Knicks' search beyond Steve Kerr
*

*Jackson: Dolan keeping his promise
*


----------



## 29380

*Report: Steve Mills a ‘strong candidate’ to become National Basketball Players Association executive director
*


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460528696684969984


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/461167974770950145


----------



## 29380

*Knicks want Kerr hired by early May
*


----------



## 29380

*Report: Steve Kerr seeking five-year, $30 million deal from Knicks*

:hano:


----------



## Diable

I am also asking the Knicks for 30 million dollars, in spite of their rudeness in not replying.


----------



## 29380

*OKC Thunder: Derek Fisher discusses New York Knicks' coaching vacancy
*


----------



## bball2223

I think Fisher can potentially be a pretty solid coach.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Rebuilding plan for Knicks:

Trade Carmelo (starting at $21 mil) and Felton 

for

Boozer, Dunleavy, Mirotic, #19 pick, and 2015 1st


Trade Tyson Chandler and Prigioni to the Mavs for Dalembert and Gal Mekel.

Let all non-guaranteed players go, except for Tyler.

Draft Napier. Sign a vet point guard like Ridnour.


Dalembert/Bargnani/Tyler
Amare/Boozer
Dunleavy/Smith
Hardaway/Shumpert
Ridnour/Napier/Mekel

Team Salary: ~ $74.4 million with room to sign some vet min guys and an undrafted rookie.

Obviously not a good team, but it clears up cap room for a reset in 2015 while acquiring assets, and actually gets you under the luxury tax.

Thoughts?


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472394358894120961


----------



## RollWithEm

Ender said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472394358894120961


I'm not buying it.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/472412409140097024


----------



## TwinkieFoot

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Rebuilding plan for Knicks:
> 
> Trade Carmelo (starting at $21 mil) and Felton
> 
> for
> 
> Boozer, Dunleavy, Mirotic, #19 pick, and 2015 1st
> 
> 
> Trade Tyson Chandler and Prigioni to the Mavs for Dalembert and Gal Mekel.
> 
> Let all non-guaranteed players go, except for Tyler.
> 
> Draft Napier. Sign a vet point guard like Ridnour.
> 
> 
> Dalembert/Bargnani/Tyler
> Amare/Boozer
> Dunleavy/Smith
> Hardaway/Shumpert
> Ridnour/Napier/Mekel
> 
> Team Salary: ~ $74.4 million with room to sign some vet min guys and an undrafted rookie.
> 
> Obviously not a good team, but it clears up cap room for a reset in 2015 while acquiring assets, and actually gets you under the luxury tax.
> 
> Thoughts?


Dude, why are we trading Tyson Chandler if it doesn't include draft picks or us ditching Felton's contract? IMO, we need to pursue a deal for Kendrick Perkins and both of OKC's first rounders (21st and 29th). Perkins' salary could easily be dumped on the Mavericks, who will have a bunch of cap space and a void at the 5 spot.

I also think it would be possible to trade JR Smith, Raymond Felton and Pablo Prigioni to the Nets for Marcus Thornton. Kidd has rapport with that trio, which leads me to believe that he'd vouch for them. And more importantly, the trade fulfills a legitimate need for the Nets. JR Smith is a superior player to Thornton and Prigioni would be a solid replacement for Shaun Livingston who is set to leave for more money. Meanwhile, the Knicks would get greater flexibility in 2015 and may even be able to dump Thornton's contract on a team with cap space e.g. Utah or Detriot.

As for Melo, I like your proposed trade but would also need the 19th pick, as well as the 16th. Ideally though, I'd look to move Melo to the Celtics for their 6th and 17th picks. With Rondo already in tow, Boston could form a very scary two-headed monster. If they flip Brandon Bass and some of their cap space for a center like Omer Asik (and Jeremy Lin), they could make some serious noise in the playoffs especially with 2015 cap space.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

RollWithEm said:


> I'm not buying it.


You should because Jackson has no incentive to lie and has everything to lose if he does.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

TwinkieFoot said:


> Dude, why are we trading Tyson Chandler if it doesn't include draft picks or us ditching Felton's contract? IMO, we need to pursue a deal for Kendrick Perkins and both of OKC's first rounders (21st and 29th). Perkins' salary could easily be dumped on the Mavericks, who will have a bunch of cap space and a void at the 5 spot.
> 
> I also think it would be possible to trade JR Smith, Raymond Felton and Pablo Prigioni to the Nets for Marcus Thornton. Kidd has rapport with that trio, which leads me to believe that he'd vouch for them. And more importantly, the trade fulfills a legitimate need for the Nets. JR Smith is a superior player to Thornton and Prigioni would be a solid replacement for Shaun Livingston who is set to leave for more money. Meanwhile, the Knicks would get greater flexibility in 2015 and may even be able to dump Thornton's contract on a team with cap space e.g. Utah or Detriot.
> 
> As for Melo, I like your proposed trade but would also need the 19th pick, as well as the 16th. Ideally though, I'd look to move Melo to the Celtics for their 6th and 17th picks. With Rondo already in tow, Boston could form a very scary two-headed monster. If they flip Brandon Bass and some of their cap space for a center like Omer Asik (and Jeremy Lin), they could make some serious noise in the playoffs especially with 2015 cap space.


Minor details like picks from Dallas can be worked out.

I wanted to give a blueprint of what I think they should do. Shed long term salary, acquire assets, get under the luxury tax line and get in position to land a new star or two ASAP.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Minor details like picks from Dallas can be worked out.
> 
> I wanted to give a blueprint of what I think they should do. Shed long term salary, acquire assets, get under the luxury tax line and get in position to land a new star or two ASAP.


I don't believe that draft picks can be considered "minor details", especially with how punitive the CBA has become. Other than that, I agree with you and like where your heart is at. Out of curiosity though, would you prefer to keep Melo?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

TwinkieFoot said:


> I don't believe that draft picks can be considered "minor details", especially with how punitive the CBA has become. Other than that, I agree with you and like where your heart is at. Out of curiosity though, would you prefer to keep Melo?


I'm actually a Laker fan, but Melo is one of my favorite players. I want him to be on a legit title contender. I don't see how that happens in NY so I think a split makes sense for both sides if the Knicks do something like I outlined above.


----------



## 29380

*Emotional Fisher says it’s his ‘calling’ to be coach
*


----------



## 29380

*Sources: Phil Jackson talks to Derek Fisher about Knicks' coaching job
*


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476102725890215936
:yesyesyes:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476103802110496768


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476105978803257345


----------



## RollWithEm

Why wouldn't Ron Harper be on staff?


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/480933584904404992


----------



## bball2223

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/26/sports/basketball/knicks-look-to-trade-chandler-and-felton-to-mavericks.html?_r=0

We gained:

Ellington
Calderon
Dalembert
Larkin
Two 2nd Round draft picks

for Chandler/Felton. I like this move. Ellington, and Dalembert are expirings, plus Calderon is a slight upgrade over Felton at this stage. It's a strong draft so maybe we can find a contributor in the 2nd round as well.


----------



## bball2223

Like what we did with our draft considering where we selected. I'm a fan of Early's, and Thanasis has some decent potential.


----------



## 29380

According to Windhorst the Knicks are going to give Melo the max. 

$130M uke:


----------



## 29380

*Kurt Rambis to join Knicks' bench
*


> Kurt Rambis will accept a position as an assistant coach under New York Knicks head coach Derek Fisher, league sources told ESPN New York. Rambis will be the first addition to Fisher's staff. Fisher, a first-year coach, said at his introductory press conference that he hoped to add some experienced coaches to his bench.
> 
> Rambis has had three previous stints as an assistant coach for the Lakers, spanning 12 seasons in total. Rambis worked in Los Angeles under current Knicks president and former Lakers coach Phil Jackson and was an assistant when Fisher was played for the Lakers.
> 
> Rambis also was the Lakers' head coach in 1998-99, going 24-13 after Del Harris was fired.
> 
> He has a strong knowledge of the triangle offense, which the Knicks are expected to implement.
> 
> Rambis, an assistant coach for the Lakers last season, interviewed with general manager Mitch Kupchak for the head coaching position for the Lakers late last month.
> 
> Rambis, 56, went 32-132 in two seasons as head coach of the Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> Rambis also played for the Lakers for nine seasons (1981-88, 1993-95), winning four championships.


----------



## bball2223

I think that was a pretty obvious choice for an assistant, but I like it.


----------



## 29380

*Knicks to stash Greek Freak’s brother in Europe
*


----------



## 29380

*Carmelo Anthony will return to Knicks, announcement on future expected Thursday* 



> Carmelo Anthony is prepared to spend the prime years of his career in New York, the Daily News has learned.
> 
> A person close to Anthony told The News on Wednesday that barring a last minute change of heart Anthony will re-sign with the Knicks after "agonizing over this" for the past week.
> 
> "He will have something for everybody on Thursday," said the friend who was with Anthony before Anthony's scheduled workout with Kevin Durant and Kevin Love in Los Angeles on Wednesday. "He is really torn because this is the biggest decision of his career. But he wants to get it done in New York. He told me he believes in Phil."
> 
> Players can begin signing free agent contracts on Thursday and the deal on the table from the Knicks is a max contract worth $129 million over five years. The Lakers have also offered Anthony a max deal over four years while the Chicago Bulls would have to orchestrate a sign-and-trade in order for Anthony to receive close to a max contract.
> 
> Anthony, who throughout the season was steadfast in saying that he wanted to remain in New York, was intrigued by moving west and joining Kobe Bryant in Los Angeles. He also believed that he would be joining a championship contender in Chicago.
> 
> But ultimately, Anthony's heart is in New York where his family is comfortable and where he confident that Jackson can return the club to prominence.
> 
> Anthony's friend says that Anthony prolonging his decision is not a reflection of him having second thoughts about the Knicks. Instead, it was Anthony wanting to be sure that he could put himself in position to win a championship.
> 
> Although the Knicks still have to make significant upgrades to improve the roster, Anthony is pleased by the addition of point guard Jose Calderon, whom the Knicks acquired from the Mavs on draft night. Once Anthony re-signs, Jackson will continue his pursuit of Lakers free agent Pau Gasol, who is friends with his Spanish national team teammate Calderon.


----------



## TheAnswer

Yesser, hope he takes some what of a pay cut tho like he said he would.

Hell, lower the year 2 salary a bit and add it elsewhere and that would help tons next offseason.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487749549105369088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487750650378592256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487751559011663872


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Knicks fans, hypothetical question for you - 

Would you trade Tim Hardaway Jr., Cleanthony Early and Amar'e Stoudemire for Kobe Bryant?


----------



## bball2223

I like what Hardaway/Early can do, plus they are young. Amare is an expiring. I would need to see what kind of level Kobe can still play at, but because of his recent injury history I would have to say no.


----------



## TheAnswer

I love Kobe as much as the next guy, but


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/489195380580442114
#playoffs


----------



## Dissonance

Contract details



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/489487426076049408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/489487679521042433


----------



## 29380

*Exclusive: Phil Jackson talks about return to Knicks and Madison Square Garden
*


----------



## 29380

*Knicks' Carmelo Anthony Takes $62 Million Advance
*



> New York Knicks star Carmelo Anthony is getting advance payment of more than $62 million from the five-year contract he signed last month, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> The advance for $62,032,340—or 50% of his $124 million-plus deal—is the maximum Anthony can take this soon under league rules. And in terms of sheer dollar amounts, it is surely among the largest advance payouts a player has taken in NBA history. Only Kobe Bryant, Jermaine O'Neal, Kevin Garnett and Rashard Lewis have ever signed contracts for larger amounts.
> 
> Anthony's advance will have no impact on the Knicks' salary-cap situation. It simply changes the timing of when the 30-year-old will receive his biggest paychecks over the course of the contract.
> 
> Anthony's agent, Leon Rose, didn't immediately return a call seeking comment.
> 
> While the $62 million figure is unique, Anthony wouldn't be the first player to take a 50% advance on his contract. Knicks swingman J.R. Smith—who is also represented by Rose—did the same thing last summer, when he took half the money from his new, nearly $18 million contract upfront.


*UPDATED*



> New York Knicks star Carmelo Anthony is set to receive large portions of his $124 million contract in advance payments, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> The seven-time All-Star will receive half of his $22.5 million salary this season early. His contract is set up the same way for future years too, meaning that he'll eventually garner a little over $62 million, half the value of his entire deal, through advance payments. According to collective-bargaining agreement rules, 50% of an annual salary is the maximum a player can take in the form of an advance.
> 
> Anthony's advance payments will have no impact on the Knicks' salary-cap situation. It simply changes the timing of when the 30-year-old will receive his biggest paychecks. Anthony's agent, Leon Rose, didn't immediately return a call seeking comment.
> 
> While the value of Anthony's advances are unusual, he's far from the first player to take an annual 50% advance payment. In fact, Knicks swingman J.R. Smith, who is also represented by Rose, did the same thing last summer after signing a three-year deal for nearly $18 million.
> 
> *Corrections & Amplifications*
> 
> An earlier version of this article misstated the timing of advance salary payments to be received by the Knicks' Carmelo Anthony. Anthony will annually receive 50% of his yearly salary in an advance payment. He won't receive half of the entire $124 million contract this year.


----------



## 29380

Coach Fish said:


> *Knicks to stash Greek Freak’s brother in Europe
> *




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/502246795406479361


----------



## 29380

*How will Melo fit in triangle?*


----------



## Bogg

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/502246795406479361


I may actually go see him play a game or two this winter, since their D-league affiliate is only about a half-hour from where I live.


----------



## 29380

*Phil Jackson Q&A: ‘The ball can’t stop’ with Carmelo
*


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526410083841105921


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526818225997500416


----------



## 29380

*Travis Wear ‘overwhelmed’ to make Knicks’ roster
*


----------



## RollWithEm

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/526818225997500416


I actually think Moultrie has some untapped talent. Hopefully Jackson/Fisher can pull it out of him.


----------



## Bogg

So they're definitely keeping Moultrie?

EDIT: He's apparently been waived. If they're below 15 guy on the roster they should sign Jeff Adrien. I'm surprised the Rockets released him, he's useful as an end-of-the-rotation guy.


----------



## 29380

*How Derek Fisher will juggle Knicks’ starting five*



> Knicks coach Derek Fisher revealed he’s planning to flip-flop the starting lineup game to game because of injuries. Fisher said he may go based on matchups.
> On Friday, Fisher said he’d likely start Jose Calderon at point guard, Iman Shumpert at shooting guard, Carmelo Anthony at small forward, Jason Smith at power forward and Samuel Dalembert at center for Wednesday’s season opener against Chicago.
> But Fisher said Monday there’s a good chance the lineup against the Bulls will be different than the lineup Thursday in Cleveland.
> 
> Meanwhile, there’s also still no definitive answer on whether Calderon (calf sprain) will be ready despite practicing on Monday.
> 
> *Shumpert, instead of Shane Larkin, was running the point on the first unit* with J.R. Smith at shooting guard and Jason Smith at power forward. Perhaps there’s worry an impaired Calderon won’t be fast enough to keep up with Bulls guard Derrick Rose.
> 
> Larkin has started for Calderon the past two preseason games but he’s still deemed as unseasoned and Shumpert represents their best perimeter defender.
> 
> “I’m not sure, to be honest, if I’m sticking with that [Friday’s lineup in Montreal],’’ Fisher said. “Unfortunately guys were in and out and created a situation where we may need to be open to moving things around based our opponent right now. We didn’t get a chance to consistently start the same group of five and look at what that would mean. We’ll be open to putting five guys out there to play against the Chicago Bulls and go from there.’’
> 
> It’s possible rookie Cleanthony Early will play some games for Westchester, too….After practice, Anthony and his teammates hosted 150 kids from the Garden of Dreams Foundation for a Halloween-themed event. Also in attendance was Taylor Swift, doing a video.


----------



## Bogg

Shumpert as point? This will not end well.


----------



## 29380

Bogg said:


> Shumpert as point? This will not end well.


Maybe but all he is going to do is initiate the offense something he's done well in preseason.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> Shumpert as point? This will not end well.


There is no PG in the triangle. Think about Ron Harper's career before he became the "point" for the Bulls.


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> There is no PG in the triangle. Think about Ron Harper's career before he became the "point" for the Bulls.


There's a point guard. His job is to bring the ball up the floor, not turn it over, and then be ready to hit an open jumper - Calderon's perfect for it. Color me skeptical of Shump when it comes to the "not turning it over" part. I'll put it this way - they're a team that could stand to use one of their final roster spots on Seth Curry.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> they're a team that could stand to use one of their final roster spots on Seth Curry.


Wait, you mean to tell me that you'd rather have Steph's brother in NY over JR Smith's brother? Blasphemy!


----------

